# Any info on Teddy?



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Teddy, _Pedigree: BISS Am./Can. CH Gold-Rush's Great Teddy Bear OS SDHF_, is a dog that appears very frequently in Golden pedigrees, especially conformation dogs. When looking at a 5 generation longevity pedigree for another dog I noticed that Teddy only lived to 6.5 yrs but there is no COD in his k9data entry. Does anyone know his COD or have any additional info on him?


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

That is a good question. He shows up in my dog's pedigree 8 or 9 generations back through Kirby. His son, Goldwing True Bear (Pedigree: Am. CH Goldwing True Bear OS SDHF) lived to be nearly 12 years old, but there is COD for him either.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

He shows up (way back) in my girls pedigree as well - several times , through Rush Hills Haagen Dos. If you look on k9data you can not only select the 5 generation view but you can also show longevity. And while Teddy was only 6.5 most of his offspring lived well into double digits.
Have you tried contacting the Rush Hills Kennels?


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Why not go right to Gold Rush to see if you can get any info?? They are still “in business” but has had some problems more recently. BTW I do believe that Teddy’s sire was a pretty famous golden. 

Gold-Rush Goldens - Main Page


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am quite positive he was either the father or grandfather of the boy we had when I was a kid. I remember my father mentioning his name, because of the Great Teddy Bear. And by his age, it only makes sense that he would have been dad or granddad (my puppy was born in 1980). Probably dad, as my pup's kennel name was "Toki's Gold Rush..." (Token was the mother) I wish I knew more about that pup's pedigree. I put him in K9Data, but without knowing for sure that Goldrush's Great Teddy Bear was the father, I don't want to put him as sire. Anyway. Sorry. Totally an aside to this thread.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Good luck is getting an answer. I know of at least a dozen or more known breeders who have asked and not one has received a direct up front answer.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I was going to say that... decided against ...but I am glad you did.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I really wish there were a reliable source of factual information on the dogs that appear frequently in the Golden pedigrees. Not just health information but details of what made this dog one that everybody wanted to breed to. What kind of temperament did they have. What were their particular strengths. What size were they. Pictures of them engaged in whatever activities they pursued and who handled them. Maybe the GRCA could start a program that would have a profile of any dog receiving an OS, OD, DDHF, SDHF, OBHF, FC, AFC, etc. When you're trying to learn about the breed, it's frustrating to find that information about these dogs often seems to be passed in off the record conversations among breeders and enthusiasts who may or may not have accurate information. I understand that breeders are protective of information about their dogs and every dog must have some weakness, but when a dog becomes so influential in the breed it seem appropriate to have some reliable information publicly available. JMHO.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> I am quite positive he was either the father or grandfather of the boy we had when I was a kid. I remember my father mentioning his name, because of the Great Teddy Bear. And by his age, it only makes sense that he would have been dad or granddad (my puppy was born in 1980). Probably dad, as my pup's kennel name was "Toki's Gold Rush..." (Token was the mother) I wish I knew more about that pup's pedigree. I put him in K9Data, but without knowing for sure that Goldrush's Great Teddy Bear was the father, I don't want to put him as sire. Anyway. Sorry. Totally an aside to this thread.


So, I actually went back on K9Data last night, and found a sibling of my old dog - and was able to confirm that Great Teddy Bear was my dog's father. So I would love to know the COD, too. FWIW, that dog of mine died of cancer at age 9.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

No one is going to say anything in writing/public about Teddy and Bear's influence on the breed.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I thought I saw a rumor on FB that it was heart failure.

I guess my take after seeing a lot of online chatter over the years is people are desperately looking for a single dog that dramatically caused cancer to spread all over the breed - is that they are looking past the bigger picture? 

This breed's origins were closely related/shared with flat coated retrievers. 

Guess which breed has a far worse cancer problem? And wouldn't you assume that the cancer issues with goldens goes back to those same roots shared by that other breed?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

TheZ's said:


> I really wish there were a reliable source of factual information on the dogs that appear frequently in the Golden pedigrees. Not just health information but details of what made this dog one that everybody wanted to breed to. What kind of temperament did they have. What were their particular strengths. What size were they. Pictures of them engaged in whatever activities they pursued and who handled them. Maybe the GRCA could start a program that would have a profile of any dog receiving an OS, OD, DDHF, SDHF, OBHF, FC, AFC, etc. When you're trying to learn about the breed, it's frustrating to find that information about these dogs often seems to be passed in off the record conversations among breeders and enthusiasts who may or may not have accurate information. I understand that breeders are protective of information about their dogs and every dog must have some weakness, but when a dog becomes so influential in the breed it seem appropriate to have some reliable information publicly available. JMHO.


I just think that this is not likely to be very factual or specific enough to be helpful to breeders who are looking to use stud dogs that they've never seen in person and do not actually know anything about. You are basically telling people to provide ads for their dogs with baseball card type shorthand info. 

But...

I mean, right now you have people who want pictures of their dogs to be photoshopped in ads to make the dogs look better. :laugh: 

So pictures wouldn't be helpful at all!

There's dogs who are tops in the country and they are made to look bigger and better than anything else out there in the breed - but unless you were focusing on their handlers in the ring, you would miss spotting the dogs in the lineup. Because they don't look like their ads.

Reporting heights and things like that? What would _you _do if you were in the position of owning a stud dog who has had a lot of money poured into his career? Let's say a major OTCH dog who was campaigned for years after getting that OTCH.... Would you honestly post that your dog has serious DQ type of conformation fault? Like being 2-3 inches undersized???? Or in the case of a mondo successful girlie out there - she's taller than my boy so there's another DQ fault! ?

And temperament is a weird thing to define. Everyone has a measure of what they feel is unacceptable. Depending on the owner/breeder, it could be anything at all. Or it could be literally anything is OK except dog fights!

Me personally, I want my dogs to live their entire lives without growling or doing a "hard stare" at another dog. 

I think that is ideal for golden retrievers. 

I think growling or posturing is unacceptable. 

I think as a dog owner - I should be able to be a complete dummy while sitting on the side at an obedience trial with some other dog mingling in my dog's space (and space) without me needing to pay any attention. <= This is why I own a golden retriever and not a german shepherd. 

But talk to other golden people and depending on where they are coming from - they actually PREFER their dogs growl. And they are pretty happy with a growly and posturing type of dog. Because those things are simply "communication" and acceptable as long as the dog doesn't follow through. Is that right? Eh, could be.

I know of dogs who will growl and snap at dogs in their space - but I also know that these dogs get thrown into big pens with other dogs and nothing happens. So they do seem to 'keep the peace' despite all the growly and hard eyes stuff.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I know there are breeders whose contracts say a buyer may not put in COD or DOD on k9data. I do not think this is ethical or useful or anything besides money motivated... I also do not think it would hold up in court but thankfully I personally will never know.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I'm of course no breeder and a total rookie still learning about the breed. The Gold Rush website has lots of information, not what you guys are looking for but still a very interesting read. I too have "Teddy" in our history and simply as a person of interest... Looking at pics on K9data from others competing in the day and must say, many of the dogs profile pics wouldn't stand a chance with the dogs today. But Teddy has a gorgeous head & structure that could easily compete with golden's today. 
If nothing else this shows me the major influence Gold Rush Kennels brought to the breed in the 1970's. This speaks volumes to their legacy & dedication to the breed. 
I'm sure there are other kennels that have made major contributions but like I said, I'm still learning and Gold Rush is a major player in the development in the current dogs out there strutting their stuff.
If there was a health issue for a short life they seem to have corrected the problem. The longevity of most of their dogs is impressive. I have to remember that heart and elbows were not tested back then, much less genetics. But thanks to the Gold Rush kennels for sharing so much information to us still learning.


----------

